

Show HN: Lean Domain Search's New Brandable Domain Names Section - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/brandable

======
matt1
Hey guys -- a little over four years ago I launched my first web app, Domain
Pigeon, on HackerNews [1]. Domain Pigeon helped you find available brandable
.com domain names and was somewhat popular here back in the day.

Lean Domain Search is my follow-up to Domain Pigeon however instead of helping
you find brandable domain names, it has historically only helped you find
keyword-based domain names. With the launch of this new section today, I'm
taking it back to its roots with a section dedicated towards finding quality
available brandable domain names, something that I think a lot of people are
interested in.

There's more info on the blog [2]. I'd love to get your feedback -- thanks!

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=456471>

[2] [http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/36-introducing-lean-
dom...](http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/36-introducing-lean-domain-
search-s-new-brandable-domain-names-section)

